# Diabets UK - New Blood Glucose Targets



## Vanessa (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote from updated targets (see link below) from Diabetes UK

"There are many different opinions about the ideal range to aim for. As this is so individual to each person, the target levels must be agreed between the person and their diabetes team. 

The target blood glucose ranges below are indicated as a guide.

Children with Type 1 diabetes (NICE 2004)
Before meals: 4-8mmols/L 
Two hours after meals: less than 10mmols/L

Adults with Type 1 diabetes (NICE 2004)
Before meals: 4- 7mmols/L 
2 hours after meals: less than 9mmols/L 

Type 2 diabetes (NICE 2008)
Before meals: 4-7mmol/L 
Two hours after meals: less than 8.5mmols/L"


http://www.diabetes.org.uk/Guide-to...ng/Blood_Glucose/Blood-glucose-target-ranges/


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't see much wrong with that, I would be aiming for at least that, i'd like to be back to pre-meal blood sugar at 2 hours if possible.


----------



## kojack (Jan 16, 2009)

What about the DVLA 5mmols/L ?
Do these people ever talk to each other and come out with a standard ?


----------



## Daisy (Jan 19, 2009)

NEW?? I thought they (and lower) are what I have been aiming for for years - what were they before then? Or have DUK just caught up? LOL!!!


----------



## tracey w (Jan 21, 2009)

sofaraway said:


> I don't see much wrong with that, I would be aiming for at least that, i'd like to be back to pre-meal blood sugar at 2 hours if possible.



Forgive me for being stupid, but how does that work? You are saying you want to be 4 two hours after eating? surely you would go hypo, or do you eat again at that point. Am really interested in how to do this as two hours after a meal I am normally around 15 - 17, this is breakfast not so bad later in the day, they do come down pretty quickly after this as I get active. I find it reallydifficult to stay around target bs as they dont stay put for very long, or is that me. If i test and am at say 7 or 8 it wont be long before im 4 unless I eat again.


----------



## eyeko (Jan 21, 2009)

Tracey I know what you're saying! Have you also ever experienced being slightly low, blood sugar around 3.5 then eating a snack of around 15-18 carbs (such as one small slice of toast) and then having your blood sugar pink up to around 13-14-15? This certainly seems to happen to me. What types of insulin do you take? If you're on a basal bolus type system with injections before meals and one dose of longer acting insulin a day, and you measure your pre meal injection to the amount of carbohydrates you're going to consume then you may need to reconsider your ratios. I was only told recently by a DSN after having diabetes for just over 4 years that you may need different ratios for different meals with this system and the breakfast ratio is often the highest. If you're finding it hard to get your blood sugars down two hours after breakfast, you may need to increase your breakfast ratio. That is, if your even on this type of insulin system! I hope that made some sense to you as I know it wasn't the most crystal clear explanation ever and I hope it helped a little and I wish you best of luck with getting your blood sugars on target in the future.
eyeko xx


----------

